# Visiting in December



## snowyowl (Jul 26, 2017)

I am planning to visit Portugal in December with my husband. Intend looking at potential places to retire. Took an all too brief visit to Coimbra, Braga, Guimaraes, Porto and Lisbon last year. Any suggestions of towns/villages in these areas that have good amenities/social life. Don't wish to live in an expat community, but would be nice if some English speaking people. We're Brits currently living in USA.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Welcome to the forum

Portugal is only a relatively small country but it varies immensely by just a few miles & if a certain African country hadn't already coined the phrase for itself, Portugal could call itself 'the world in one country' as it has everything from ultra touristy beaches with fish n chip shops & kiss me kwik hats to sleepy mountain villages, tiny trout streams & Knights Templar castles to bustling city centres so you first need to decide what sort of place you want to live & then ask for suggestions of what might fit that criteria.

From the little you mention I'd suggest you look at Figueiro Dos Vinhos/Ansaio/Pombal but even those areas vary quite a lot so you'll have your work cut out. lol!


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

I totally agree with TM and an idea of what type of lifestyle you are looking for would help. Meanwhile, if you have any questions on the Coimbra area, ask away.


----------



## snowyowl (Jul 26, 2017)

Thank you for the welcome travelling-man and the suggestions. Definitely don't want the 'kiss-me-quick' environment. We did stay in the Algarve a couple of times years ago in a less touristy area, but think the climate a little too warm probably and a little too busy now. 

We loved the history and ancient feel to the places we visited last year. We are looking for an area that has some social facilities, bars, restaurants, live music. My husband is an engineer and will be looking for a property with outbuildings were he can restore our British bikes once he has the time! A school or centre where we could learn the language (presume bigger towns have these?) and become involved with/learn about the community would be nice. I like to paint and don't think I'll have a shortage of subjects for that!

JohnBoy thank you for your reply too. Coimbra is beautiful and I would love to revisit. As to buying property in these areas, if we were looking for a house with some outbuildings/large garage are we going to have to look outside of villages/towns? As towns are more built up with smaller plots of land?


----------



## snowyowl (Jul 26, 2017)

Don't know how that happened, my reply published twice! Anyone tell me how to delete one please?


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

snowyowl said:


> Don't know how that happened, my reply published twice! Anyone tell me how to delete one please?


For a short time after making a post, you have the ability to edit it, but I think I am correct in saying that you cannot delete a post. You could simply delete the text and maybe leave a short explanation. By the time that you read this, you will probably have lost the 'Edit' feature. Either leave the double post or, if it really bothers you, you could drop a PM to our trusty Moderator, siobhanwf and ask her to delete one for you.

Regarding your question about property, you will find a few properties within Coimbra city boundary with suitable outbuildings. There are plenty more in the small towns and villages surrounding and within easy reach of the city centre.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

snowyowl said:


> Thank you for the welcome travelling-man and the suggestions. Definitely don't want the 'kiss-me-quick' environment. We did stay in the Algarve a couple of times years ago in a less touristy area, but think the climate a little too warm probably and a little too busy now.
> 
> We loved the history and ancient feel to the places we visited last year. We are looking for an area that has some social facilities, bars, restaurants, live music. My husband is an engineer and will be looking for a property with outbuildings were he can restore our British bikes once he has the time! A school or centre where we could learn the language (presume bigger towns have these?) and become involved with/learn about the community would be nice. I like to paint and don't think I'll have a shortage of subjects for that!
> 
> JohnBoy thank you for your reply too. Coimbra is beautiful and I would love to revisit. As to buying property in these areas, if we were looking for a house with some outbuildings/large garage are we going to have to look outside of villages/towns? As towns are more built up with smaller plots of land?


Sounds like a large part of the central zone would fit your criteria so the areas I mentioned & Coimbra/Penela etc would give you what you want. 

Don't worry too much about language lessons as they're readily available pretty much everywhere. 

Your husband will be pleased to know that Portugal has a BIG interest in classic & vintage cars/bikes & in my area there are at least 3 classic car/bike clubs & several private collections...... they even allow classic/vintage vehicles to be registered as of historical interest to Portugal which makes them tax exempt (as is my classic car) & the ACP (Portuguese AA) even have a 'Classicos' section & hold regular shows & rallies. 

Thinking about it, maybe you need to buy in my village. lol!


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Oh.... forgot to address your last issue. 

If you want house, outbuildings & a bit of land there's plenty on offer at good prices in the areas I mentioned & our home is exactly as you describe...... We're on the edge of the village, have several workshop type areas & a couple of small fields & have 3 larger towns (Figueiro Dos Vinhos, Castanhera Da Pera & Pedrogao Grande) each within 7 or 8 km of us. 

Most small towns here have a sprinkling of small businesses such as engineering workshops etc but you need to learn the area or hook up with a local to find them because most don't advertise their presence.

If you're on Facebook look up ACP Classicos


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

The Tomar area might also be a good one to look at but be warned although the town itself is delightful they do have a lot of festas which would (IMO) make living in the middle of town a PITA in the long term........ but any of the small villages nearby would probably fit your criteria.


----------



## snowyowl (Jul 26, 2017)

Thank you JohnBoy, my PC/connection/site was having a 'wobbler' I think I had to keep signing back in. Hopefully all behaves today!


----------



## snowyowl (Jul 26, 2017)

Thank you travelling-man for the great information! We will definitely be taking a look at the areas mentioned. It's encouraging to hear there may be suitable properties a little closer to villages/towns than out in the sticks so to speak. 
I will check out that facebook page. I am really looking forward to visiting Portugal in December. I expect there will be more trips. Researching properties, etc on line gives a hint but we really need to have a good look at certain areas. Thanks once again for the info. I think I will have many more questions


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

snowyowl said:


> Thank you travelling-man for the great information! We will definitely be taking a look at the areas mentioned. It's encouraging to hear there may be suitable properties a little closer to villages/towns than out in the sticks so to speak.
> I will check out that facebook page. I am really looking forward to visiting Portugal in December. I expect there will be more trips. Researching properties, etc on line gives a hint but we really need to have a good look at certain areas. Thanks once again for the info. I think I will have many more questions


If you visit Coimbra on your trip do let us know if you would like to meet up.

Good luck with your search.


----------



## snowyowl (Jul 26, 2017)

Thank you JohnBoy, for the friendly offer  We will definitely keep it in mind as we organise dates and accommodation.


----------

